# News Headlines That Scare You



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

I realise this is old news but still the headline just kind of jumps out at you (no pun intended). 

Check out the link below for more details. 

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=1803


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Best quote ever:

"We have found a large number of penises inside their stomachs..."


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol

First paragraph edited tabloid style:

"...introduced to New Zealand from Australia...reportedly preying on local...and eating their penises"


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to get me some of those things!!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> I need to get me some of those things!!!


Which, penises? You could try the marketplace area of the forum Sunstar


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you could get a used one for cheap.



















































Just make sure it works first before you take it home. Would hate to find out it's broken when you try to use it


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

oh no, not a penis.. an eater of penise... I will stop here before that starts to sound as revolting as it does. 

LOL Ameekplec...


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

same deal, another funny story

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,329408,00.html



> But large penises can be a problem
> 
> A too-long penis could flop around uselessly in such turbulence


----------

